# Hunting > Hunting >  Tick...tick...tick

## Tahr

Brian and my body clocks ticked over another year each a few days ago so a try out last night to see if they are still working was in order...

Brian shot a nice boar with his 6.5-06 and had a big haul up out of a steep gully with it. Big ups to him because he carted the whole thing out. 





Meanwhile I was in another area popping off a couple of hinds with my .223. First one at 365 yards and 2nd one at 330 yards. 



I carted 2 legs and 4 back steaks back to the road and then walked the couple of KM's to meet Brian back at the truck. We got there virtually at the same time and then we drove to my pack and meat and went and got the rest of the 2 hinds together and carried that to the truck.



I crawled into bed at 1.15am this morning. Too buggered to have a shower - I noticed some blood on the sheets when I got up this morning so I folded the bed covers back over it before my wife spotted it  :Have A Nice Day: 

So the verdict is that my 72 year old bod still works sort of ok and with regular oil changes and servicing we both should be ok for a wee while yet. We are off down to the SI after wallabies for a week in 10 days time.

----------


## XR500

That's one pooped pooch  snoozing there :Thumbsup: 
 When I hit 40 I vowed and declared never to cart an entire carcass outta the scrub again.  Well done :Cool:  
That should keep you and your friends in veni for a wee while. Great thing with the .223 is the lack of damaged meat when accurately applied to the vitals.

----------


## Tahr

> That's one pooped pooch  snoozing there
>  When I hit 40 I vowed and declared never to cart an entire carcass outta the scrub again.  Well done 
> That should keep you and your friends in veni for a wee while. Great thing with the .223 is the lack of damaged meat when accurately applied to the vitals.


The main purpose for the trip was to get meat for a charity that I donate to. They take as much as I can give them on a regular basis. I think that they might draw the line at a smelly old boar though  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Shearer

Good stuff guys although reading that does make me feel lazy and apathetic. :Oh Noes:

----------


## Mathias

Great going you young buggers... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tahr

Don't know how I put this into "upcoming events"?? I wonder if a mod can shift it to its proper home The Magazine?  @Spanners?

----------


## #the creeper

Tahr at the young age of 72......The man, the myth, the Legend!!

----------


## Chur Bay

Great Haul and still doing it at 72. 
Inspirational.  :Cool:

----------


## rugerman

Nice going  :Have A Nice Day: 
I thought you might have picked up some ticks. I was gonna suggest a dose of ivermectin  :ORLY:

----------


## ebf

You 2 silly old buggers are an inspiration. I still have a couple of decades to go before reaching your age, and most of your exploits make me feel tired  :Grin:

----------


## Brian

They make us feel tired too.

----------


## chainsaw

Big thumbs up to both.   Damn fine way to see in another year. 
Hey, even the pig dressed up in camo for the occasion

----------


## Husky1600

Job well done boys! All going well I will be just as capable as you guys at 72.

----------


## Bos

Well done men. Top work
After 60, the old saying "Use it or lose it" couldn't be truer. Just keep on using it .....the alternative isn't to flash!

----------


## Mooseman

Go the grey power, be joining the ranks shortly but still several years behind you fellas , good haul of meat and the boar has a nice set of teeth. Keep it up love your adventures.

----------


## Tahr

> Go the grey power, be joining the ranks shortly but still several years behind you fellas , good haul of meat and the boar has a nice set of teeth. Keep it up love your adventures.


It creeps up. Sorry you can't join us down south @Mooseman

----------


## rugerman

yeah but you two have a legit reason for feeling tired. You've been doing tiring stuff, even for us younger bastards  :Have A Nice Day: 
I can only hope I'm kicking along half as good as you guys when and if I reach your age.
Inspiring stuff




> They make us feel tired too.

----------


## Mooseman

> It creeps up. Sorry you can't join us down south @Mooseman


Yes I have to get the paper work done for the pension and they are making the appointment about when we would be down there. I spoke to Rod and I would be keen maybe late April early May. Need to get up North for mums 92 birthday too.

----------


## Rushy

Good on you two old boys.  Inspirational springs to mind.

----------


## Tahr

> Yes I have to get the paper work done for the pension and they are making the appointment about when we would be down there. I spoke to Rod and I would be keen maybe late April early May. Need to get up North for mums 92 birthday too.


All good. We will keep going there util we can't.

----------


## 338MAN mk2

Will you two STOP IT. 
I finished my mothers kitchen re-build and gave myself a sleepin and day off, now reading this i feel soft.
good work

----------


## Moa Hunter

I dont feel sorry for Brian carrying the Boar at all. I remember in one of your posts a while ago there was a photo of Brians legs. Great big powerful set of boar transporter legs, in his prime he could probably carry a Boar under each arm for 10 km without a stop

----------


## Tahr

> I dont feel sorry for Brian carrying the Boar at all. I remember in one of your posts a while ago there was a photo of Brians legs. Great big powerful set of boar transporter legs, in his prime he could probably carry a Boar under each arm for 10 km without a stop


Exactly. And after carting a Bren gun around the hills in the army he thinks that a real rifle has to weigh at least 12 lb ad have a pistol grip.

----------


## Plodalong

Well done to both of you. Doing more than guys half your age. Your proof of the gotta keep going attitude that a lot don't have now.

----------

